# Wolverine Boys ( Michiganders)



## Runs With Fire (Aug 10, 2017)

To me, Michiganders sounds silly. I prefer the much older term for us mitten folk, Wolverines.  With an hour to spare before I can go to a customer's house, I got to wondering; who all lives in Michigan? I'd love to meet ya.  I'm in Ensley, lower peninsula,  west michigan, between Grand Rapids and Big Rapids.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Michiganders sounds much better.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 10, 2017)

The term isn't used as much after the old movie Red Dawn. Might also have to do with it's association with the largest active militia in the state, MMCW -Michigan Militia Corps Wolverines.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 10, 2017)

I honestly didn't hear "Michigander" until I went to Missouri as a teen.  Since then, it always sounded funny.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2017)

Runs With Fire said:


> To me, Michiganders sounds silly. I prefer the much older term for us mitten folk, Wolverines.  With an hour to spare before I can go to a customer's house, I got to wondering; who all lives in Michigan? I'd love to meet ya.  I'm in Ensley, lower peninsula,  west michigan, between Grand Rapids and Big Rapids.



I live in SE Michigan, northern Metro Detroit area.  

I've been here since 2006.  Before that, I lived in NC.  Before that, NM.  Before that, CO.  Before that WI.  Before that CO again.  Before that, NE.  Before that, CO again.  Before that, CA.  Before that, CO again.  Before that, IL.  Before that I wasn't born yet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2017)

No... just no... we are known as Michiganders!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2017)

I am not from Michigan, but my father was and 8 of his 10 siblings stayed there and I have literally 100s of relatives there...most of whom I do not even know.....I vote Michigander







although I will admit.... a Wolverine is cool...either one


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Or as we call them...Americans.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2017)

Yoopers live in Da U.P. and Trolls live under the bridge.  I'm a Troll.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 11, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yoopers live in Da U.P. and Trolls live under the bridge.  I'm a Troll.


Complete with the Canadian french/finish accent. yoopanese at it's best.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 11, 2017)

The term "Wolverines" and hence The Wolverine State " is a very old one indeed.  It is recorded that Daniel Boone had a story about a guy from the Michigan area" one of the wolverine boys".  As a a junkie  of Michigan history 1600-1900, I'm not sure but my best guess is the term had to do with either the coureur des bois of the great lakes area or the great lakes voyageurs.  I'm gonna hafta check on it.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Aug 11, 2017)

I have also heard "Michiganians"


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2017)

Runs With Fire said:


> I have also heard "Michiganians"



Spoken by people who would like their faces lightly tapped with a shovel, typically.


----------

